# Oops!!!



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I have a telephone paging system wired the exact same way... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Big John said:


> I have a telephone paging system wired the exact same way... :whistling2:
> 
> -John



Tell me where it is so I can shut it off.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Tell me where it is so I can shut it off.


 :laughing: Just think, someone was probably smack in the middle of a seven-figure wire transfer, and the money was out in the ether between the first account and the second account, but when you did that it just vaporized.

Nice going.

-John


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Big John said:


> :laughing: Just think, someone was probably smack in the middle of a seven-figure wire transfer, and the money was out in the ether between the first account and the second account, but when you did that it just vaporized.
> 
> Nice going.
> 
> -John


Maybe the money got rerouted to my account.:laughing:


----------

